# Enschi Has Been Adopted



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Well, my senior foster girl has gone to her new home. She had been posted on a local breeder's website, with my e-mail address as the contact. The response was much greater than I thought it would be considering she was not on any rescue site.
One of the responses sounded like a wonderful possibility, so my husband and I took a day trip to do the meet and greet. I decided to meet at her home initially so I could get the home visit out of the way.
It went well, and her references checked out really well. 
I really wrestled with letting Miss Enschi go. I loved having her here, but wanted her to have the best home possible. She is the only dog now, with a few cats for company.
Her new Mom is a dispatcher for the police department. They have 2-3 working GSD's on the force, and their handlers are excited about meeting Enschi. They are totally open to giving her a recreational bite on a sleeve every now and then if she is interested. 
At 10 years of age, Enschi was the oldest GSD we have ever fostered. I loved every minute of it and would be a-okay with doing nothing but seniors from now on.
Of course, if it doesn't work out she comes back here forever. I wouldn't even think about placing her again if that were to happen.
Sheilah


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Is this Novak's Enschi??


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes. Enschi once belonged to Janis Novak. Her new Mom is not involved in any dog sports, and Enschi will be a much loved house pet. But as I mentioned, the dog handlers in the police department she works for are in awe of Enschi and her history and breeding.
Sheilah


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Congrats to Enschi on her new forever home - that's so exciting!!!


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

congrats to Enschi! This must be bitter sweet for you eh? Is is close enough that you can see her on occasion?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm so happy to hear that Enschi has a new forever home. Sounds like she'll be very loved.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

It definitely does sound like Enschi has found a wonderful retirement home.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

It was so hard to let her go! Out of all the fosters we have had over the years, Enschi has been the hardest to let go. She is just a perfect dog.
Yes, she is close enough to visit. It is a roughly 4 hour round trip, and actually a pleasant drive. I am hoping to get over there in a couple of months.
I was told that she is greeting Mom at the door every afternoon, holding her stuffed duck in her mouth and ready for a walk. I think it is a good match, and Enschi is certainly treated like the queen she is.
Sheilah


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Congratulations Enschi









Thank you for finding her a good forever retirement home ~


----------

